# Tick Testers?



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Who likes them and who doesn't?

I hate em. I call them LIAR sticks. 
I've seen numerous occasions where guys can't figure something out while troubleshooting. I'll ask them _what_ they tested it with. After they hold up the tick tracer with a frown on their face and tail between their legs I walk over with my wiggy(Knopp) and bring out the truth. I gave my last one away on the spot the last time it LIED to me. 
We work alot around control cabinets & equipment with various voltages(ac & dc) and electronics and such. They are not to be trusted in these conditions. A lot of equipment you can't even use a digital meter to test/troubleshoot.
I've read hot on a ground wire in a cabinet full of 480v conductors that passed through. I metered the ground at around 20v. I guess it's good because it told me it was hot? But it proves it's not good for troubleshooting/testing. 
I've also had it lie to me in a 3 wire Romex. One circuit was off, one circuit was on. It read hot on the circuit that was turned off. By the time you get confused and pull out a wiggy, you should have just done that in the first place!


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I like my fluke. They are great for first line voltage detection. After that it is time to get the meter or wiggy out. I only use my fluke to triple check before I go in. Keep in mind that these are designed has a _*warning*_ device.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

NevadaBoy said:


> We work alot around control cabinets & equipment with various voltages(ac & dc) and electronics and such. They are not to be trusted in these conditions. A lot of equipment you can't even use a digital meter to test/troubleshoot.


So what do you use exactly? And whats a wiggy?:001_huh:


----------



## Richard Rowe (May 25, 2009)

A wiggy is a meter that draws power from the circuit your testing. This will not show a false reading from feedback. Like a blown fuse that will still read volotage but not under a load. I have one and to be Honest I would be better off to use it a lot more than I do. No mistake with the buzz and lights to show the power thats really there plus their cost is low. If you don't have one get one.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

A tick tester is a fine tool if you know its limitations.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

So whats a good wiggy to get? I am interested.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

NevadaBoy said:


> Who likes them and who doesn't?
> 
> I hate em. I call them LIAR sticks.
> I've seen numerous occasions where guys can't figure something out while troubleshooting. I'll ask them _what_ they tested it with. After they hold up the tick tracer with a frown on their face and tail between their legs I walk over with my wiggy(Knopp) and bring out the truth. I gave my last one away on the spot the last time it LIED to me.
> ...


 
Read up on capacitive coupling, stray voltage and high and low impedance meters. There are dual impedance DMM's. Volt sticks have their own application, but a control cabinet or any panel for that matter isn't one of them.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

paulcanada said:


> So what do you use exactly? And whats a wiggy?:001_huh:


Wiggy was the name Sq D gave to its Solenoid tester. 
Now for the most part we all use Vol-Cons (In Canada we do anyway)


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

They are a much more useful tool for residential troubleshooting than they are for commercial. Being able to trace "hot" through a romex sheath is an invaluable tool. Even in commercial troubleshooting, though, they are a good way of quickly narrowing down a problem, before going to more accurate tools.

I can understand your frustration with co-workers using them for improper applications, but the problem there is with the person, not the tool.

Volt ticks are small, lightweight, and take up hardly any room in a tool pouch. When used in the proper way, they have proven an invaluable tool for me.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i will never let my helpers use these stupid things. i dont use them at all. just the wiggy or meter thats it


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

drsparky said:


> A tick tester is a fine tool if you know its limitations.


...and use it for its intended purpose.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> ...and use it for its intended purpose.


 a paper weight


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Best for trying to quickly trouble shoot stuff in Rx without tearing stuff apart.

Tom

I've had good luck with the Fluke model.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

paulcanada said:


> So whats a good wiggy to get? I am interested.


I use the Knopp K60. Several guys I'm around have used them for many years and it seems to be the "wiggy" of choice around here.
http://www.knoppinc.com/


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I like my beat up greenlee tic tracer. Works fine for the intended usage. I might try the Fluke next time around. I always seemed to break the leads on the Wiggy. The newer volcon I have now gives some funny indications. I liked the older yellow ones. I may pick up a knopp from flea bay. I like the continuity feature of the volcons though.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

MarkyMark said:


> They are a much more useful tool for residential troubleshooting than they are for commercial. Being able to trace "hot" through a romex sheath is an invaluable tool. Even in commercial troubleshooting, though, they are a good way of quickly narrowing down a problem, before going to more accurate tools.
> 
> I can understand your frustration with co-workers using them for improper applications, but the problem there is with the person, not the tool.
> 
> Volt ticks are small, lightweight, and take up hardly any room in a tool pouch. When used in the proper way, they have proven an invaluable tool for me.


I don't want to sound like an a$$, but I'm curious in what situation they are invaluble to you. Everyone has different approaches to troubleshooting. I'm open to learn in what application they excell. Most people I've seen use them, get an idea of what they _think_ is going on and then pull out a tester. I just eliminate that first unreliable step and go straight to the wiggy. 
It's funny to watch someone pull a switch out of a box, put their stick on it and go turn off the circuit. Then come back and check it with the stick and _verify_ with the wiggy that it's now off. :blink:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

NevadaBoy said:


> I don't want to sound like an a$$, but I'm curious in what situation they are invaluble to you. Everyone has different approaches to troubleshooting. I'm open to learn in what application they excell. Most people I've seen use them, get an idea of what they _think_ is going on and then pull out a tester. I just eliminate that first unreliable step and go straight to the wiggy.
> It's funny to watch someone pull a switch out of a box, put their stick on it and go turn off the circuit. Then come back and check it with the stick and _verify_ with the wiggy that it's now off. :blink:


 
Did you look over post#7??? I have 4 of them and have their own uses. If you are that unfamiliar with stray voltage, than just stick to your "wiggy".


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I keep it clipped in my shirt pocket. It's handy all over the construction site. Easy to check extension cords, temp power. When he pipe fitter says "my threader stopped" I can find the fault quickly without going back to my tool box.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

drsparky said:


> I keep it clipped in my shirt pocket. It's handy all over the construction site. Easy to check extension cords, temp power. When he pipe fitter says "my threader stopped" I can find the fault quickly without going back to my tool box.


 the usual remedy to stopped threaders is a 30 amp 1 pole circuit breaker:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i will never let my helpers use these stupid things. i dont use them at all. just the wiggy or meter thats it


You really do have some odd habits.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Did you look over post#7??? I have 4 of them and have their own uses. If you are that unfamiliar with stray voltage, than just stick to your "wiggy".


Yes I did read post 7. No, I'm not unfamiliar with stray voltage. And yes I will stick to my wiggy.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I keep it clipped in my shirt pocket. It's handy all over the construction site. Easy to check extension cords, temp power. When he pipe fitter says "my threader stopped" I can find the fault quickly without going back to my tool box.


That's reasonable. I'll buy that. I guess I just see them get used too much for the wrong purpose. And as someone already stated, that has to do more with the person and not the tool. I guess I need to be more open minded, which is the main reason I started this thread.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

NevadaBoy said:


> Who likes them and who doesn't?
> 
> I hate em. I call them LIAR sticks.
> I've seen numerous occasions where guys can't figure something out while troubleshooting. I'll ask them _what_ they tested it with. After they hold up the tick tracer with a frown on their face and tail between their legs I walk over with my wiggy(Knopp) and bring out the truth. I gave my last one away on the spot the last time it LIED to me.
> ...


I work in a industrial environment and I never use one. I use a wiggy, simpson 260, fluke t1000, Fluke 787. 

At home I do.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

p_logix said:


> I work in a industrial environment and I never use one. I use a wiggy, simpson 260, fluke t1000, Fluke 787.
> 
> At home I do.


 
You carry a wiggy, a 260, and a T5-1000? What's the point of your T5 then, control circuits?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Ticks or "Crickets" as they get called around here. Are great for finding those burned out mini lights @ Christmas.. Of course we have all moved to leds.
They are a quick and easy to carry tool to promote safety as well as know when someone pulled your extension cord out. Grrrrr. But would not be without my vol-con.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

76nemo said:


> You carry a wiggy, a 260, and a T5-1000? What's the point of your T5 then, control circuits?


Wiggy i use for 120 v PLC AC outputs. 

260 i use to take resistance readings between windings on motors. 

Fluke 787 i use to drive a 4 to 20 ma signal.

T5-1000 I use it on control circuits, take quick amp readings, fuses, continuity.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

p_logix said:


> Wiggy i use for 120 v PLC AC outputs.
> 
> 260 i use to take resistance readings between windings on motors.
> 
> ...


Nice setup. Except for the lack of a megger :tt2:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I use my Fluke tic tester as the first line of defense to not get zapped. :thumbsup: The T5 is next in line.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the non-contact voltage testers vary in their usefullness, I like the greenlee ones cause they seem to have less false positives. But as with any other tool, live-dead-live is the only way to know its working. I have a couple flukes with the auto shut off feature and I have almost bought it more than once for not paying attention . . . so , as you said , its the user, not necessarily the tool. I've saved a lot of time using the little bastards in packed boxes and not having to check all the wires with a real tester .


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

wildleg said:


> the non-contact voltage testers vary in their usefullness, I like the greenlee ones cause they seem to have less false positives. But as with any other tool, live-dead-live is the only way to know its working. I have a couple flukes with the auto shut off feature and I have almost bought it more than once for not paying attention . . . so , as you said , its the user, not necessarily the tool. I've saved a lot of time using the little bastards in packed boxes and not having to check all the wires with a real tester .


You have to explain the auto-off issue. It shuts off, screen goes blank, what's the issue??


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

John said:


> I use my Fluke tic tester as the first line of defense to not get zapped. :thumbsup: The T5 is next in line.


So do you test it with the tic and then start working on the circuit? Or do you test it with the tic, then the T5, then start work?


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

wildleg said:


> the non-contact voltage testers vary in their usefullness, I like the greenlee ones cause they seem to have less false positives. But as with any other tool, live-dead-live is the only way to know its working. I have a couple flukes with the auto shut off feature and I have almost bought it more than once for not paying attention . . . so , as you said , its the user, not necessarily the tool. I've saved a lot of time using the little bastards in packed boxes and not having to check all the wires with a real tester .


It seems like a packed box is a good recipe for false positives also?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

NevadaBoy said:


> It seems like a packed box is a good recipe for false positives also?


only if something is on. if its all off, usually you dont get any induced voltage.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

NevadaBoy said:


> So do you test it with the tic and then start working on the circuit? Or do you test it with the tic, then the T5, then start work?


 
He said live-dead-live. Look, I am backing you all the way with the safety issue, 100%. These volt sticks can be tested simply by striking them in your hand, the capacitance of your own body will cause them to light. If your purpose of this arguement is strickly pushing higher safety, then I get it. If you're saying ALL sticks are JUNK and are worthless, then I beg to differ. As said earlier, it's mainly a debate of the user, not so much the tester. These things are intended to be used as a reference. You initially spoke of one using it in a control panel. There again, it's depends on how it's used, and it's really sometimes too sensitive for cabinet work. I'm sorry, it is how it is. You got a false reading, and you got it in an area where alot of us could of forewarned you you'd get it in the first place. Bottom line, wrong application.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

live-dead-live applies to any tester. If you don't check the tester, you will regret it whatever it is you are using.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

wildleg said:


> live-dead-live applies to any tester. If you don't check the tester, you will regret it whatever it is you are using.


 
If you're around TO regret it. Good post wildleg.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Work around 13.8KV The ticker will go off anywhere


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

they are great for k&t.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I use a red Santronics or the Santronics Ultimate AC Sensor. I prefer the Santronics because they DO NOT have a ON/OFF SWITCH and the Ultimate has a tone feature. The tone will not sound for static but the light may light. Also they are made in the USA.
To test 125VDC I use a Ideal neon test light that is rated for 600 volts. 
You really cannot do any serious troubleshooting with eather however for determining live or dead both do a fine job.You must remember each has limitations. 
Take Dirty Harrys advice and know its limitations.
Where I work we are not allowed to use Wiggies of any type. No one seems to know why they are just not allowed.
When I worked in Freeport Texas you could use a Ideal Wiggie or a Ideal Volt-Con only with resistor leads. 
Got a friend that works for a chemical company and he is not allowed to use a Fluke meter for anything other than to check resistance and on low voltage AC & DC. They check voltage they use a Tegam Volt meter ( which is nothing more than a digital Wiggie ) or a Ideal Wiggie.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

The only tick i trust is Flukes. I've had two greenlees and they are not near as nice as the flukes. The VD-1 i have is about as big as my thumb and the light on it is so nicely receptive to inductance...It dims exactly proportional to the distance you get away from the circuit and when you get close enough to the source of what it's picking up, the light turns red. Pretty slick. 
But i only use them for finding out what they are supposed to tell me. I.E. extension cords, plugs, light sockets...etc....whatever.

i dont have a wiggy....i should get that fluke wiggy i saw....pretty nice.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I use a red Santronics or the Santronics Ultimate AC Sensor. I prefer the Santronics because they DO NOT have a ON/OFF SWITCH and the Ultimate has a tone feature. The tone will not sound for static but the light may light. Also they are made in the USA.
> To test 125VDC I use a Ideal neon test light that is rated for 600 volts.
> You really cannot do any serious troubleshooting with eather however for determining live or dead both do a fine job.You must remember each has limitations.
> Take Dirty Harrys advice and know its limitations.
> ...


I'd think that "somebody" thinks that certain testers may be dangerous to use under certain conditions but I'd like to know why that chemical company seems to think that a Fluke meter is dangerous?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

paulcanada said:


> ...whats a wiggy?:001_huh:


This is a wiggy:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

What you have to realize about that company is that if you do any work at all you have violated at least 10 safety rules. They also have a safety gestopo that looks for reasons to have people fired.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> This is a wiggy:


The Set I have (but no longer use) is alot older then that.. LOL Square D still make the Wiggy? I use Vol-cons (Love the continuity part)


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> What you have to realize about that company is that if you do any work at all you have violated at least 10 safety rules. They also have a safety gestopo that looks for reasons to have people fired.


 
What company are you referring to?


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> The only tick i trust is Flukes. I've had two greenlees and they are not near as nice as the flukes. The VD-1 i have is about as big as my thumb and the light on it is so nicely receptive to inductance...It dims exactly proportional to the distance you get away from the circuit and when you get close enough to the source of what it's picking up, the light turns red. Pretty slick.
> But i only use them for finding out what they are supposed to tell me. I.E. extension cords, plugs, light sockets...etc....whatever.
> 
> i dont have a wiggy....i should get that fluke wiggy i saw....pretty nice.


Yup - I have the LVD-1. It's the only tool I keep in my pants pocket. 
It has a powerful LED light on the end as well. I've done side by side testing against other brands. I will never use any other type of tick.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Fredman said:


> Yup - I have the LVD-1. It's the only tool I keep in my pants pocket.
> It has a powerful LED light on the end as well. I've done side by side testing against other brands. I will never use any other type of tick.


 
Have you checked out the newer LVD2?

http://us.fluke.com/usen/products/A...FlukeProducts)&catalog_name=FlukeUnitedStates


----------

